# Tom's put to bed



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've been keeping an eye on a group of Turkeys the past week. Just like clock work, they have kept to there schedule. Nine Tom's in the group, and one that I hope to see Saturday morning! A nice 9"-10" piece of chest jewelry, and 1'" gaffs. Now, all they need to do is just what I ask them too. Hope to have a pic. to put up Saturday. 

Oh ya, I have a Central Tag.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Very nice! I am hoping to relocate my birds tomorrow evening, they decided to disappear on me recently.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I have hunted central and it happens every year, there will probably be 2 other guys there the night before watching the same flock go to roost. The next morning of the hunt, there will be 5 groups of guys all trying to get on the same birds. 2 of those 5 groups will try to stalk or run down the turkeys and push them out of the area. Good luck, you'll need it to keep other hunters from messing up your hunt.


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

This ^^^^^^^^^:?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

My dad and I have southern tags. were headed down tomorrow about mid day. should get there just in time to put a few to bed. We had a killer spot last year and not many people at all. I hope its the same this year. good luck yall!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

toasty said:


> I have hunted central and it happens every year, there will probably be 2 other guys there the night before watching the same flock go to roost. The next morning of the hunt, there will be 5 groups of guys all trying to get on the same birds. 2 of those 5 groups will try to stalk or run down the turkeys and push them out of the area. Good luck, you'll need it to keep other hunters from messing up your hunt.


I hear ya! It does happen. I won't have to worry of other hunters busting the birds. I was lucky to get on a chunk of private property. I'll be the only hunter on the property.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I've got a northern tag and this will be my first year chasing them. Same deal, we've patterned 4 flocks within a half mile that are keeping the exact same schedule. We haven't seen anyone else in the area yet, but I have that sick feeling it has been too easy so far!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

taxidermist said:


> I hear ya! It does happen. I won't have to worry of other hunters busting the birds. I was lucky to get on a chunk of private property. I'll be the only hunter on the property.


I hope that is true. My experience of all those people showing up on opening day was on private land.:-?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

toasty said:


> I hope that is true. My experience of all those people showing up on opening day was on private land.:-?


If some other hunters do come in and mess things up, I'll just move to Public Land and shoot one. Not a big deal to me. I know a good spot, that takes about a mile hike to get to. I don't think opening day hunters are that "gung ho" to kill a bird.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> If some other hunters do come in and mess things up, I'll just move to Public Land and shoot one. Not a big deal to me. I know a good spot, that takes about a mile hike to get to. I don't think opening day hunters are that "gung ho" to kill a bird.


You would be surprised. But still should be fun.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> You would be surprised. But still should be fun.


Hate to say it, but, your correct. The birds on the private ground were busted off the roost Saturday morning, and never returned.

Tuff go on public too! Found birds, but when four guys hunting coyotes came walking through my decoys I gave up. I was a little upset, but hey, its public land and anything can gow wrong.

I'll have to find a better place, and give it a go. I hope other hunters have had better success than I did. It was great to get out in the woods and enjoy the nice weather.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Too bad it didn't work out, but hey, now you have 2 1/2 more weeks to hunt. Nothing worse that shooting a turkey 15 minutes into the season. I did that a couple years ago and it was awesome to have it work out, but a huge bummer the next day and I realized my turkey hunt was over. Spent the rest of the hunt trying to get other guys on birds.

I would go back to your spot on Wednesday or Thursday morning, there is a good chance they will be back on pattern.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Toasty, I would have loved to finish the hunt fifteen minutes into the hunt! I have a list of Honey Doo's that I'll never have enough days this year to finish. Need to keep all good on the home front! I would hate to have a trophy mount given away.


----------



## ravenrogers (Oct 27, 2008)

Serious who hunts coyotes Now fur is worthless dont murder them for their Ears at least Have some respect go out when its cold.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

ravenrogers said:


> Serious who hunts coyotes Now fur is worthless dont murder them for their Ears at least Have some respect go out when its cold.


The fur might be worth $15 if you take the time to skin, flesh, and stretch it properly... maybe $30 if you're really stretching the market... who's going to care about that when it's a REALLY easy $50 from the state?

On top of that, the furs are really only prime until about mid December... after that they get beat all to hell by the "rut" (or whatever they call it when canines screw)


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

ravenrogers said:


> Serious who hunts coyotes Now fur is worthless dont murder them for their Ears at least Have some respect go out when its cold.


"Murder" those deer killers whenever you see them. Especially in the spring and summer. Who gives a rats a s s about the fur anyway?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

ravenrogers said:


> Serious who hunts coyotes Now fur is worthless dont murder them for their Ears at least Have some respect go out when its cold.


I like your sense of humor.
Way to push some buttons.:mrgreen:


----------

